# Surround Speakers: RM7's or RM8's?



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok guys, I've been looking for quite some time now for rear/surround speakers. I just upgraded to a Onkyo TX-SR608 7.1. My options are narrowed down to Polk RM7's or RM8's. If I go with the 7's I'll be in 5.1 and point the speakers at the seating area; pretty simple and straight forward and economical. Option B is get the RM8's with are spaced 45* apart. So my question is 1- can I run two channels (7.1) to the RM8 and 2- how do I correctly position it to the seating area??? Am I correct to say the RM8's are Bipole/Dipole speakers?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The RM8 is center channel speaker, and just because it has 2 low frequency drivers, that doesn't mean you can run two signals to it and use it as two separate speakers.

Am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Ah. So the RM8 is not a surround spkr. Ok. I don't know if I should be going with regular speakers and run it in 5.1 or go with some kind of bipole two channel and run 7.1. Could swear I read u can do that somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Even if you could, you wouldn't want to.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw your other post about saying I should just do a monopole speaker of the correct size.... That keeps things simple to be honest. So the RM7's. Are they decent for surround? Obvoiusly I'll be running 5.1. I like how they mount versatiley. I can mount them on stands, on the wall with their swivel bracket or in the ceiling/wall corner and aim them down. I really don't want to spend more than approx $150/set for my surrounds.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For surrounds, I try to match at least the brand, if not series with the fronts, but it's not critical. The surrounds are not a critical speaker, and at the risk of gross generalization, unless you're listening to 5/7 channel music, any speaker will do. So, the RM7 will be fine, go with what works for you budget and size constraints.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

could not find any Betas. Gave up and got a set of Infinity Primus P152's. New. from crutchfield for a decent price, and they threw them in with my Onkyo order for free shipping. Couldn't beat it. Now I just need the Infinity PS212 sub


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd look at other sub options. I love my JBLs, but the HK subs have traditionally been subpar compared to ID brands. Really, that goes for most large speaker manufacturers: they just can't hold the value offered by Elemental Designs, SVS, and others.


----------



## FLHTDude (Jul 13, 2010)

10-4. I guess you're right. a Subwoofer is a lot more simpler compare to towers.


----------

